# Dog Allergies :(



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey 

So..Duke has allergies and last year they really showed their ugly head. 
He chewed himself raw, his skin bled... he went on anti biotics....it was ugly.

Just last week allergies showed their ugly face again for the year 
He is chewing himself raw, he has a hot spot growing on his neck, his stomach is all red and bumpy and moist.
He's chewing his feet, its a mess.

I'm pretty sure its not food allergies, i have not changed anything in their diet... they've gotten the usual rotation.
Chicken, Beef, Turkey.

Benedryl and claritin have done nothing. He wakes up at night to chew himself to death.
There are no fleas, I've checked everyone. Everyone is on Revolution.

The vet was throwing around the idea of putting him on Nexil P (sp?) ... apparently its a steroid that will help his skin heal again.
We're going camping this weekend and i really don't want him to endure this much torture when camping is supposed to be fun.

So anyone have an allergy dog? What has worked??


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I wish I could help. I know those kinds of alleriges are awful and just drive your dog crazy.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

We finished our appointment at 130....

God I love how everyone falls in love with duke  he's a great boy.

So, they're environmental allergies, he's bein put on an antihistamine that has a steroid in it.
Also he's starting some cephalexin too.

His hot spot is infected, and gross.... So hopefully this will help and he'll get some relief.

Hope that he'll be ok to go camping


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Shiloh gets this way every year in the spring and fall...lots of dogs do. We have to put her on low does steroids to keep her from eating holes in her own skin :frown: 

I hate steroids, but they give her relief and there's really nothing else we can do. Good thing is it doesn't last long and we keep her on the lowest effective dose.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/holistic-alternatives-remedies/15683-natural-allergy-solutions.html

stroll through here. maybe something will sing to you? 

bubba has allergies, and so does malia...environmental not food.

i wipe her down with apple cider vinegar and coconut oil....

and with bubba, i wipe his face with water and then i put acv in their little meat balls that have their supps in them. he also gets wiped down with acv..

they stink but it's effective.

i'm going to try the chamomille tea on his eyes.....


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

You can spray the hot spots/red areas/inflamed areas etc with colloidal silver. Piper got a rash on her stomach this spring and we sprayed that on it and it cleared right up. It works well for skin issues.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Awww porr fella i hope he can heal up and not be miserable! good luck!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Don't food allergies pop up out of nowhere at times? IE- I don't think just because you've been feeding them Chicken, turkey, etc... necessarily says that they couldn't have developed an allergy over time to one of those protein sources. 

No clue if this could be it. Someone else can chime in on the topic as I'm not as knowledgeable on allergies as many out there.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Ugh yes, I hate allergies. Rubys been itchy too. As Re posted the link for the natural allergy solutions I dont need to. I will be trying to wipe down with chamomille tea as well after every walk. Allergies really are the worst -.- Personally Im just trying to stay on the more natural side to treat her, I only do medication if its absolutley neccessary.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

My lab had allergies not to food, turned out she was allergic to mites, there are multiple types. My lab didn't have an inch on her that wasn't raw and chewed. If you had seen her you wouldn't even have touched her. She was treated for a year with multiple meds, took her to an allergist was 500.00 for testing, and shots. And I'm happy to say after about a year and a half she is doing great all her issues seem to have gone. During this time I started her on raw, she was just over two years old. She is close to six now and has no more hair loss ect. I take her to Dock Dog events and other stuff also. I do not vaccinate her either anymore, I got a titer on her. I do not put flee and tick stuff on her either I use DE on her and my yard. Seems to work for her ?

I know how you feel I hope her a speedy recovery.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Well it seems this morning that Duke is still busy chewing his paws, ( i stop him every time). 
Although the scratching to the rest of his body has calmed down... thank god!! I would love to just get a firm grip on his allergies so at least they're manageable.

Once he's done his antihistamine with steroid, he'll go onto an antihistamine with no steroid. I don't have that med yet as they're back ordered... all those allergy pups this year!!

Duke is a lil bit of a stinker when it comes to pills.... if he knows its in his food or cheese, he will spit it out no matter what. So the only way to medicate
is open the mouth throw pill in back of mouth and hold closed.
Jeez! why couldn't he be as easy as tuck!!

Tuck does have some sort of mild allergy, not sure what... but i can't give him antihistamines cause of his epilepsy.
I gave it to him once and it wasn't a good outcome.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

if your dog has environmental allergies, as suggested, i wouldn't take him camping.
it's like taking a wheezing child into the middle of the woods.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

not that this would cure his allergies, but it might help with skin issues....how much fat do you feed? your only red meat is beef so I would be concerned that they aren't getting enough fat since you feed a lot of poultry. also, do you supplement with fish oil? i think I've seen that you use a plant based skin supplement and i wouldn't do that with allergy dogs because it could contribute to inflammation, so i'd stick with fish oil that has no additives. i know a lot of people on the board supplement with plant based stuff but I tend to stick with animal products only unless i'm tossing murphy a few pieces of fruit or veggies because i'm eating them......not trying to force my methodology on you but it's worth considering I think


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hmmmm good point about the oils bear.
I have to look further into the oil and see if I can get just the Norwegian fish oil.

As for him camping, he has camped ever since Ive gotten him.
He's on meds now and his scratching doesn't happen at all now.
As a person, I have extremely bad outdoor allergies so I know how he feels... But he loves camping and is on an antihistamine to prevent these sort of skin issues.


----------

